
Justice Has a Waiting List in New Orleans - jcater
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brandon-buskey/justice-has-a-waiting-lis_b_8990688.html
======
jcater
"That means public defenders can only guarantee their salary if enough of
their clients are convicted of crimes. Acquittals are bad for business. Other
states impose such fees, but only Louisiana requires its public defenders to
feed off their clients' guilty pleas to survive."

